# Picking up the pieces



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm trying to maintain a positive attitude and think about what can be done to recover from this horrendous loss. the thing that pisses me off the worst is losing every single satin fawn/orange orange except for one old boy who isn't looking so good. I'm going to try to extract the fawn self genotype from the few marked fawn tri/splashed meeces that survived. My weird marked champagne tan curly boy is the only champagne I have...so I've been wracking my brain trying to decide how to keep the champagne line going as sell. As far a tris go, I have quite a few of those, so other than not having really nicely marked individuals to breed, that line should not be a problem.

I'll probably try to get some new stock next year if I can find a show that isn't prohibitively far away, or if I can find someone willing to help transport meeces from a show or another breeder.

I'm a little concerned about the fertility of my remaining boys, but I made a few pairings last night, so I should know more about that by New Year's Day.


----------

